# Neoprene Template?



## oklisa (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you think it would be possible to cut Neoprene that is 1.5mm thick as a Rhinestone template? It is a rubbery type material (Packaged as Funky Foam). I see where they die-cut shapes, letters and numbers from it. If it would be possible, it would be a realllllly cheap template material. 

I found it in 
1.5mm @ 5.5"X8.5" 20 sheets for $1.00 
Possibly good for Decal Size
2mm @ 5.5"X8.5" 50 sheets for $4.99
2mm @5.5"X8.5" Sticky Back 20 sheets for $4.99
2mm @ estimated 15"X18" sheets for .79

Found the 1.5mm at Dollar Tree
Found 2mm @ Hobby Lobby using 50%coupon this would bring it down to 2.50

What do you think?

My cutter is being delivered tomorrow 1/27 Yeah I can't wait to start playing.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried that back in 2008 and it did not work for me. The material was not stiff enough and when the knife cut the circles, the material would give and I got circles of all different sizes. Again this was in 2008 before all the advancements for cutting templates. Maybe put it on a sticky mat before cutting and it may work. Personally I wouldn't mess with it and get the hartco, the cost will probabaly be the same, and you will have a product that does work vs on that may or may not work.


----------



## oklisa (Oct 11, 2010)

It was worth a shot. I have a bunch of it, due to using it in my machine embroidery. Great for raising lettering and other things for 3d effect.

thanks for your thought


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I am with Katrina. I tried it back in 2009 and it didn't cut well at all. Now we could cut it with the laser, but you still had to glue it to something and that needed the glue sprayed on and would get in the holes. The Hartco sandblast material really works best and easiest for us.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

There are two kinds of neo. Open cell and closed cell. Maybe the closed cell will work. This is the same that is used in wet suits. You still need to mount it to a backer board though. Not worth the work for the savings.


----------



## Mistylilac (Jun 18, 2010)

If it's anything like the Contact 'rubbery" shelf/drawer liner material; I tried it and it did not work. Was too stretchy and no circles what so ever could be produced. Admit was nieve and anxious ; )


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Tired it many years ago,, as well years ago we were all cutting or punching holes or drilling them with something to figure this all out.

It cuts fine, but the circles get distorted,,,


----------

